
'Huge Step': FCC Slashes Costs of Prison Phone Calls - hwstar
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/huge-step-fcc-slashes-costs-prison-phone-calls-n449286
======
hwstar
Death to rent-seeking business models which prey on captive audiences. Go make
money the old fashioned way: provide a service which people will gladly pay
for.

